# Sight Pin Placement?



## kbergca1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Please help


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

You want to keep the first pin, usually for 20yds, high enough so that you have room below it to set your longer distance pins, but not too high so that you can't clearly see around the pin to aim with it.

I prefer my first pin to be at least 1/2" from the top of the inside of the housing. On a 1 3/4" to 2" housing that gives me plenty of room for 6 more pins.

Your setup will vary on the distance you want your remaining pins to be set at, your peep height, arrow speed, and sight radius.

For starters try setting the pin about 3/4" from the top. Then use the gang adjust to move the entire head to sight that pin in. From here on you will move each of the remaining pins individually.
The factors I listed above make a big difference but for starters set the pins about 1/8" apart and then adjust them accordingly.

Mitch


----------

